# Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Fotofreunde,
Bachläufe faszinierten mich schon immer,
aufgrund des starken Regens seit einer Woche werden aus kleinsten Rinnsalen
interessante Wasserspiele.
Vielleicht, hat ja noch jemand ähnliches.
Fotos sind von Gestern beim abendlichen Spaziergang in der Ammerschlucht.
lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

Das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus!

Leider kann ich mit sowas hier nicht dienen, Berlin hat nicht wirklich echte Wasserfälle .


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

Hi Markus,

schöne Bilder. 

Ich kann nur mit einem künstlichen Bachlauf dienen und dieses unter Wasser,
passt nicht hierhin aber ohne Folie und Ufermatten käme es einem natürlichen Bach schon nahe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG_K88Mc5Rg




.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

Servus Markus

Für die ersten Versuche einen Bachlauf zu fotografieren, schon mal gut 

Aber ....

Versuch das nächste mal mit einem Stativ oder die Cam wo auflegen ...... denn ....

Leider  sind die Bilder ein bisserl verwackelt .....

Kommt daher, daß du dich in einem Belichtungsfenster bewegt hast (1/5 - 1/20) wo man Freihand das Objekt nicht mehr scharf bekommt. Vor allem in einem Wald, wo es dunkel ist.

Ein Möglichkeit wäre es die Iso hochzudrehen > 800 Iso dann gehts auch ohne Stativ ..... :beten

Bitte das nächste mal die Exif-Daten anhängen ... so sind meine Aussagen nur vermutet .... 

Leider finde ich meine Bachlaufbilder nicht  :evil .... hätte sie gerne hier gezeigt ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

Die Luhe an einer ihrer Staustellen....
 

natürliche Stauung


----------



## newbee (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

Da habe ich auch noch ein paar.
Sind aus dem Urlaub in Tirol


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

hallo zusammen,

ich hatte da schon mal welche eingestellt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/149

z.B.


----------



## ron (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bachläufe Naturaufnahmen*

Hallo,

von BachLAUF kann jetzt kaum die Rede sein. Da läuft so zu sagen gar nichts. Na ja vielleicht unter dem halben Meter Schnee doch ein Rinnsal. Aber zur Zeit unsichtbar und lautlos.

Deswegen ein paar Bilder vom Spätsommer von "unserem" Bach. Der fliesst an der Westseite von unserem Grundstück und formt dort gleichzeitig dessen Grense. Weshalb der Grastalbach heisst weiss ich nicht genau, aber wahrscheinlich, weil früher hier die Bauern ein Bisschen Gras anbauen konnten. Sonst gibt es hier nur Moor, Wald und Heide.

An der Stelle wo der Bach 10 Meter hinabfällt, haben wir einen kleinen Picknickplatz eingerichtet. (Sichtbar auf Bild 1) Hier lässt es sich mit Kaffee, Kuchen und Lagerfeuer gut aushalten. Nicht, dass ich so manchem den Mund wässerig machen will...

         

Unterhalb vom Wasserfall auf Bild 3 gibt es eine alte Staustufe, die eingerichtet wurde, als lokale Bauern hier ein kleines Sägewerk errichten wollten. Als dann das Dorf elektrifiziert wurde in 1946 wurden die Pläne fallen gelassen. Für Kinder eine herrliche Badestelle.

Noch weiter unterhalb kann man Reste von alten Mühlen finden, wo die Leute im Krieg heimlich Korn mahlten. Dies war damals verboten und deswegen eine sehr heikle Sache.

Viel Geschichte hier mitten im Walde...



LG

Ron


----------

